

Groupon IPO: Buy or Sell? - zlotty


======
andymoe
Every day I get a simple email from Amazon about local deals - decent
restaurants down the block, a coffee shop I like etc. Google is moving in also
but I think Amazon is the real threat. They know a lot about me - I have been
a customer for over a decade. But Sell for the accounting tricks and games
they have played - this is one first mover that is going to die.

------
zlotty
Sell

------
zlotty
Buy

